# [amd64 17.1 profiles] unsymlink-lib

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

J'essaie d'appliquer la procédure de migration vers un profil 17.1 (news 2019-06-05-amd64-17-1-profiles-are-now-stable)

J'ai un petit souci :

```
n73sm ~ # unsymlink-lib --analyze

/usr/lib needs to be a symlink to lib64!

n73sm ~ # ls -ld /usr/lib

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10  9 juin  07:20 /usr/lib -> /usr/lib64

n73sm ~ # unsymlink-lib --migrate --pretend

/usr/lib needs to be a symlink to lib64!

n73sm ~ # unsymlink-lib --migrate

/usr/lib needs to be a symlink to lib64!

n73sm ~ #
```

```
n73sm ~ # ls -ld /lib64 /usr/lib64/ 

drwxr-xr-x  16 root root  12288  9 juin  06:44 /lib64

drwxr-xr-x 349 root root 176128  9 juin  08:02 /usr/lib64/

n73sm ~ #
```

Je n'ai pas encore cassé mon système, je voudrais bien continuer ainsi  :Wink: 

Mais je ne comprends pas vraiment ce qui m'est demandé et surtout comment le faire.

 *Quote:*   

> check the output for obvious mistakes

 

J'ai essayé quelques trucs mais je dois me tromper ; soit le message « /usr/lib needs to be a symlink to lib64! » reste ou bien je perds l'accès à unsymlink-lib...

Merci pour vos lumières  :Smile: 

----------

## netfab

Salut, 

```

# ls -ld /usr/lib

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10  9 juin  07:20 /usr/lib -> /usr/lib64

```

Au moment où j'ai effectué cette procédure, ce lien symbolique sur mon système donnait ceci il me semble :

```

/usr/lib -> lib64

```

Ce qui revient au même, mais probablement que le programme unsymlink-lib ne le voit pas du même oeil.

Edit: sur un autre système,  pas encore migré :

```

$ ls -ld /lib* /usr/lib*

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root      5 13 mai   18:12 /lib -> lib64

drwxr-xr-x   3 root root   4096 21 mai   15:56 /lib32

drwxr-xr-x  14 root root  12288  8 juin  12:52 /lib64

lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root      5  7 juil.  2012 /usr/lib -> lib64

drwxr-xr-x  57 root root  73728  8 juin  13:51 /usr/lib32

drwxr-xr-x 129 root root 139264  8 juin  13:55 /usr/lib64

```

----------

## pti-rem

Merci netfab  :Smile: 

J'ai eu beaucoup de mal pour un petit lien...

```
n73sm ~ # cd /usr

n73sm /usr # rm -iv lib

n73sm /usr # ln -s lib64 lib

n73sm /usr # ls -ld lib

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 5  9 juin  08:31 lib -> lib64

n73sm /usr #
```

/usr/lib -> /usr/lib64 venait peut-être de mon ancien profil 13.0 ou encore avant ; je ne sais pas.

Je procède aux opérations :

10. Rebuild the toolchain

11. If you are using a multilib profile, rebuild all 32-bit packages. (des soucis)

12. Once the last 32-bit package is rebuilt, your package manager should remove the orphaned /lib32 and /usr/lib32 symlinks.

----------

